# Light it up!



## norbe (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello world, my name is Nick Orbe and I am a lighting & sound designer and tech. My sound board is a Crest Audio with 24 channels 4 stereo channels, 8 groups, 2 main outs (L + R), 1 mono out, and 8 Aux. Outputs.
My lighting control console is a Strand 520i with 24 submasters, running Strand OS 2.8.6, I have 9 quad-color (red, amber, blue & green) bars, lots of Strand Lycos (both 26 and 36 inch), and multiple sized fernells. I also have 2 Technobeam "Smart Lights", 4 LED pots (those LED lights that look like bowls) one LED bar and a DMX submaster controller. I am next in line for lighting & sound crew head (I am a HS student, so, when seniors leave, the next best become heads). If you have any suggestions for things we should get to add to our lighting arsinal or sound equipment, please let me know! Also, keep in mind, that we are a school orginization and we can't spend millions on equipment.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to Nick! Great to have you here. As far as recommendations; buying gear just to buy gear is not a typically useful, especially in educational settings where you do not have lots of money to toss around. If you have a specific amount of money you are looking to spend, we would be happy to give you recommendations to solve specific problems you have with your lighting system, or to help you prioritize expanding your system. Search the site, there are countless threads about how to approach this. If you still cannot find what you are looking for, feel free to post in the lighting forum with specifics to your system, and you will get lots of help.

I hope you enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 8, 2010)

norbe, first, welcome to the Booth.
Who else but a bosom buddy, will sit down and tell you truth?

norbe said:


> ...lots of Strand [-]Lycos[/-] *Lekos* (both 26 and 36 [-]inch[/-] *degree*), and multiple sized [-]fernells[/-] *Fresnels* . I also have 2 Technobeam [-]"Smart Lights"[/-], *No moving light is intelligent.* 4 LED pots (those LED lights that look like bowls) ... *LED PARcan*?



If I kept my hair natural like yours, I'd be bald.


----------



## Les (Dec 8, 2010)

To avoid potential confusion, *Fresnel* is still pronounced _fre-nel_. It's French.


----------



## shiben (Dec 9, 2010)

Les said:


> To avoid potential confusion, *Fresnel* is still pronounced _fre-nel_. It's French.


 
Darned Frech. Always making things dificult.


----------

